# Toshiba Disk Utility/Diagnostics



## kuraiza (Apr 4, 2005)

I need a Toshiba Disk Diagnostics program, but can't find one. It seems that Toshiba don't offer this service.

Is there are generic (preferably free) program I can run that will work on a Satellite A10?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think they have one. I know that Hitachi/IBM is doing away with theirs. What I have done is install the drive into another computer with a Maxtor, WD, Seagate, etc, whatever that does have a utility. You can use their utility on the Toshiba drive as long as it can see their drive in the setup.


----------

